# Can I use human antiseptic cream on my horse?



## Cash (8 May 2010)

As title. My purple spray has gone walkabout  and Cash has a small superficial cut above his fetlock. Would it be ok to use humanantiseptic cream (or a wipe?)? (after cleaning with water obvs)
Thanks


----------



## spike123 (8 May 2010)

savlon is ok to use. Not sure about other antiseptics though!


----------



## animal (8 May 2010)

Will be watching this thread.


----------



## fitzaud2 (8 May 2010)

I'm no expert but I'd say it would be fine. I've often used sudocream on horses, washed them with dettol, etc and never had any issues. What kind of anti-septic cream have you got?


----------



## nic85 (8 May 2010)

Yes, savlon,sudacrem and even the human version of Dermolene/germolene


----------



## Cash (8 May 2010)

fitzaud2, it's Elastoplast Antiseptic Cream? Have used it on me since I was about 2 with no ill effects  I too have used Sudocreme- not sure I have any ATM though.


----------



## fitzaud2 (8 May 2010)

that should be fine, i've used that one too. Now, dont sue me if i'm wrong(Only joking), as i cant afford it after my trip to the vets with the cat!! I put up a thread on it a min ago in new lounge, have a look, it could only happen to me!!!
Hope the cut gets better soon!!!


----------



## Puppy (8 May 2010)

Sudocreme worked better on my horse's last lot of cuts than the usual fancy stuff I use. I only used it as I couldn't get any more dermagel from the tack shop, and with it being a bank hols weekend at the time, then I was a bit stuck at the time. Now I think it would be my first choice.


----------



## SonnysHumanSlave (8 May 2010)

I've used sudocreme and germolene on mine, didn't even cross my mind that they might now be suitable.


----------



## only_me (8 May 2010)

yep, use human 1st aid - vasaline, baby oil, baby talc, savlon, intracite etc.

never had any problems


----------



## golddustsara (8 May 2010)

I've used E45 cream when I have run out of Sudocreme to no adverse effects. In fact I found E45 worked wonders! I'm sure the word ''equestrian'' adds at least £5 to products...


----------



## gabbypinkjessica (8 May 2010)

Yeah, I only use human products on my horse, and have never had a problem (get lots of 'freebies' from work!).  I would be interested to see what our veterinary friends say about it though, I too have never even thought it might not be ok!


----------



## suzysparkle (8 May 2010)

I'd say yes!

On another note, animalintex is great to use on yourself if you have a really manky wound full of grit and mud etc!! The farmer next door to me (who's in his 80's) got bitten by one of his Collies (quite badly on his hand). What did he use? I kid you not, undiluted JEYES FLUID!! It healed up a treat mind you. So, a wee bit antiseptic cream on a Horse I reckon would be fine. I've used that spray on plaster stuff on a Horse cut before, worked a treat!!


----------



## Box_Of_Frogs (9 May 2010)

Yes, all over the counter stuff is fine. I wouldn't use prescription only products (will have POM on the box somewhere) though, just in case. If you've got any lingering doubts at all, buy baby products (own brands rather than expensive stuff, unless you want to pay for a nicer smell). If it's ok on a newborn baby's tender bum, it's ok for your ned. Boots baby wipes are brill to take to shows for last minute clean-ups on horse, rider and tack!!!


----------



## Chunkie (9 May 2010)

I've used Savlon & Sudocrem.


----------



## Sayra (9 May 2010)

I wouldnt think you need to worry, I only use "horse" stuff on mine if I really really have too! use savlon, germaline, benalyn, antihistanimes, you name it I've probably used it! If in doubt I do ask my vet though, i asked about the antihistmines and they said yes they were fine.


----------

